# FR: subjonctif - it's ironic that this ball was



## Louise :-)

Bonjour - je veux dire "it's ironic that this ball was the only time that she was happy", donc j'ai écrit "il est ironique que cette soirée soit la seule fois qu'elle était heureuse" ou "cette soirée fût la seule fois", parce que c'est passé, mais je crois que "fût" n'est pas normalement utilisé?  Est-ce que quelqu'un peux m'expliquer? Le subjonctif français est très difficile pour les anglais! Merci, Lou xx


----------



## Noon

Je dirais "il est ironique que cette soirée fût la seule fois *où* elle fut heureuse". Par contre, l'enchaînement de conjonctions "que" est plutot lourd, je dirais donc plutôt "quelle ironie que cette soirée fût son seul moment de bonheur"... avec un subjonctif passé.


----------



## Louise :-)

Merci beaucoup!
Mais je croyais que le subjonctif imparfait, comme 'fût', n'est pas utilisé beaucoup normalement parce que c'est trop formal (pardon, je ne sais pas le mot pour formal en francais!) - pouvez-vous (ou quelqu'un) m'expliquer?  L xx


----------



## Noon

Hum, vrai, le subjonctif en génréal se perd en français comme en anglais... la mode du sms-lol-"c u" n'aide pas, mais n'est pas seule en cause.

Honêtement, j'aurai du mal à l'expliquer, car c'est simplement quelque chose qui, à mon oreille de "native" sonne mieux". Je préfère te renvoyer vers ce genre d'article: http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Subjonctif . Désolée de ne poouvoir t'aider mieux.

Note: "formal" peut se dire "formel" ici... ou "précieux, guindé".


----------



## Fred_C

Noon said:


> Je dirais "il est ironique que cette soirée fût la seule fois *où* elle fut heureuse". Par contre, l'enchaînement de conjonctions "que" est plutot lourd, je dirais donc plutôt "quelle ironie que cette soirée fût son seul moment de bonheur"... avec un subjonctif passé.


 
Bonjour,
On ne peut pas utiliser l'imparfait du subjonctif ici. C'est interdit, car la proposition principale "il est ironique" est au présent.
D'ailleurs, sans la principale, la phrase donne :
"C'est la seule soirée où elle fut heureuse". (Dans ce cas, utilisez "soit")
Où peut-être :
"C'était la seule soirée où elle fut heureuse". (Dans ce cas, utilisez "ait été", et non pas "fût").

Si la principale était au passé : "Il était ironique que..."
Alors, on aurait "fût" dans le premier cas, et "eût été" dans le second.


----------



## janpol

Noon dit : "Le subjonctif, en général, se perd en français" = le terme "en général" me semble exagéré : le présent et le passé sont utilisés quand les règles exigent leur emploi... et même, parfois, quand il n'est pas justifié. Ce sont l'imparfait et le PQP qui se perdent.
"On ne peut pas utiliser l'imparfait du subj. ici car la principale est au présent" (Fred)
Bescherelle cite un tel emploi : "Je doute encore qu'il pût, seul, atteindre le sommet du K2" = mon doute est actuel et l'ascension a eu (ou n'a pas eu) lieu dans le passé.
Dans l'exemple du fil, elle a été heureuse durant cette soirée et c'est maintenant, quand je réfléchis en me rappelant cette fête que je trouve ce bonheur paradoxal.


----------



## Louise :-)

Merci tout le monde pour tout votre aide.  Généralement, le subjonctif français est difficile pour nous parce que c'est trop différent qu'en anglais.  Je trouve que c'est tres difficile de savoir quand c'est correcte de l'utiliser.


----------



## ChrisPa

on doit pouvoir dire également "il est ironique que cette soirée ait été la seule fois où elle avait été heureuse" mais c'est encore plus lourd..


----------



## Louise :-)

thanx for all your answers, but to be honest i don't understand why you particularly have to use the subjunctive after 'il est ironique que' anyway?  It's so confusing!


----------



## Fred_C

janpol said:


> Bescherelle cite un tel emploi : "Je doute encore qu'il pût, seul, atteindre le sommet du K2" = mon doute est actuel et l'ascension a eu (ou n'a pas eu) lieu dans le passé.


 
Je ne crois pas que l'ascension ait lieu dans le passé.
Il s'agit d'un tout autre emploi du subjonctif imparfait. La valeur conditionnelle. 
Cette phrase est équivalente à : "Il pourrait seul atteindre le sommet du K2 ? : J'en doute". Le conditionnel devient subjonctif imparfait dans la subordonnée.

D'ailleurs s'il s'agissait d'un passé, l'imparfait serait très très étrange.
Même dans une phrase à l'indicatif, on n'emploierait que le passé composé.
"Il a pu seul atteindre le sommet du K2. 
Il pouvait seul, atteindre le sommet du K2 "


----------



## janpol

Il faudrait savoir ce que M. Bescherelle a voulu dire. Quant à Grevisse, il met l'imparfait du subj. après une principale au présent si cet imparfait exprime une action continue ou habituelle dans le passé... et dans les exemples qu'il donne l'habitude et la continuité ne sautent pas toujours aux yeux.
Il est vrai que dans l'exemple du fil, l'évènement est présenté comme exceptionnel.
Je serais moins sévère que toi, Fred, avec "Il pouvait, seul, atteindre le sommet du K2" = "C'était un alpiniste exceptionnel : il *était capable* d'atteindre le sommet du K2 en solitaire" (il a réussi pusieurs fois cet exploit ou bien, même, il en était capable mais il ne l'a jamais tenté. Ses réussites, ailleurs, m'autorisent à penser cela)


----------



## jann

Greetings all,

Please let's refocus the thread on Louise's original sentence. All of the discussion is quite interesting, but is probably not very accessible to students who just need to learn the basics of the subjunctive.  There is one very pertinent question that has yet to be answered:


Louise :-) said:


> Thanks for all your answers, but to be honest I don't understand why you particularly have to use the subjunctive after 'il est ironique que' anyway? It's so confusing!
> [corrections added, please note that we require standard language here ]


And so, if I may, I would push the discussion back in this direction...

Expressions of personal "emotional" reaction are often followed by the subjunctive. Finding the situation "ironic" is the speaker's own personal emotional reaction/assessment... More information here.  Can other people offer better explanations?

Regards,
Jann
Member and moderator


----------



## geostan

jann said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Please let's refocus the thread on Louise's original sentence. All of the discussion is quite interesting, but is probably not very accessible to students who just need to learn the basics of the subjunctive.  There is one very pertinent question that has yet to be answered:
> 
> And so, if I may, I would push the discussion back in this direction...
> 
> Expressions of personal "emotional" reaction are often followed by the subjunctive. Finding the situation "ironic" is the speaker's own personal emotional reaction/assessment... More information here.  Can other people offer better explanations?
> 
> Regards,
> Jann
> Member and moderator



I think that the subjunctive is used because it completes an impersonal expression not implying certainty or probability.

Cheers!


----------



## Wacky...

Suddenly I became very interested in this topic but unfortunately, I barely understand French and I broke off since the fourth post. I'm still a beginner but I wanna know about this subjunctive thing. I think it's just fair to say that we don't have subjunctive in our own language. 





Louise :-) said:


> Généralement, le subjonctif français est difficile pour nous parce que c'est trop différent qu'en anglais. Je trouve que c'est tres difficile de savoir quand c'est correcte de l'utiliser.


 It's even harder for me!

Is "fût" the archaic version of "soit?"
What then is the best translation for "it's ironic that this ball was the only time that she was happy."

I swear that even if I read the fifth post and so on, I wouldn't understand them very well.


----------



## jann

hello Wacky... 

In every language, there will be "formal" ways to say things, "everyday" ways to say things, and "informal" ways to say things.  Often words, structures, expressions and even tenses that were "everyday" in the past sound formal now.

_Fût _and _soit_ are both subjunctive conjugations of the verb _être_.  _Fût _is the imperfect subjunctive, and _soit_  is the present subjunctive.  There are two other possible subjunctive tenses, and you can see them all here.  The present subjunctive is by far the most common in modern, spoken French.  The past subjunctive is also used on occasion.  The imperfect and pluperfect subjunctive conjugations now appear almost exclusively in writing, in literature... in other words, they are no longer "everyday" language, but it is too strong to call them "archaic."

As a beginning student you should be capable of using the present and past subjunctive.  You should also (eventually) learn to recognize the imperfect and pluperfect subjunctive so that you will understand them when you see them written.  But you need not worry about learning their conjugations by heart (perhaps when you are much more advanced).

If you are interested in teaching yourself about the subjunctive, start with this 3-part article series.  Then refer to the link I provided in my post #12 above.

I hope it helps.


----------



## Louise :-)

Thank you everyone for all your time and advice!  Your comments have really helped to clarify stuff for me!  Lou


----------

